# Billing software



## jaimie567 (May 1, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I wanted to get your opinion your favorite billing software. I am looking to purchase a new system and wanted to get everyones opions on plus and minus of the software out there

Thank you,
Jaimie


----------



## reneet39 (May 2, 2013)

Here are my favorites:
Prime Suite
NextGen
Centricity


What is your specialty?


----------



## beckycmbs (May 7, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing, Jaimie.  I am from a billing company that has all types of providers.  

@reneet39 - would you recommend those for my office type as well?


----------



## jaimie567 (May 8, 2013)

I work with multiple specialists as well in a billing office and I am looking for a user friendly system that offers "options" of advanced features. I will take a look at these  Thank you very much


----------



## cedwards (May 9, 2013)

I recommend Athenahealth http://www.athenahealth.com


----------

